# Results for Ugliest Skyscraper



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

*1. Elephant Building - 14
2. Ryugyong Hotel - 8
3. Genex Tower - 4
4. AT&T Longlines Building - 4
5. Guy Hospital - 4*
Jiali Plaza - 3
Trellick Tower - 3
Tuntex & Shien 85 Sky Tower - 2
Bank of Asia Building - 2
Kaden Tower - 2
Nagakin Capsule Tower - 2
Credit Lyonnais - 1
Golden Business Center - 1
Muzentoren - 1
Castalia - 1
Crosley Tower - 1
Bank of America Center - 1
Torre Latinoamericana - 1
Wells Fargo Center - 1
Dalian WTC - 1
Balestier Point - 1
Trump World Tower - 1
AOL Time Warner - 1
Empire State Building - 1
Tour Finance - 1
Met Life Building - 1
Kalakmul Building - 1
Tregunter 3 - 1
Hotel Bali 3 - 1


----------

